# Boat Prop Repair



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a couple of props that need some work, one spun hub SS and a beat up aluminum. Who would you recommend for repairs? I think most boat shops send them somewhere. Thanks.
Mark


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

There is a place in White fish MT. that does a great job. They have done 3 of them for me over the years.

http://www.bigskypropeller.com/


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the last time I checked here in Illinois, it was cheaper to replace my aluminum prop, than it was to repair


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Northern Propeller 1519 1st Ave S Fargo, ND 701-293-9314


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

+1 on Northern Propeller. If you spun the hub on the SS one and it's a mercury prop, you should be able to go to the dealership and get a new hub. They're only like $30 and are just hard plastic. They're designed to break before your prop does. I've spun a couple just from hard hole shots. Just pull the old one out and shove the new one in. Torque to 55 ft. lbs and you're good to go. You should retorque after your first outing with the new hub though.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

otto's welding and machine in moorhead


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Dakota Prop in Sioux Falls did pretty good on the last aluminum one I took there. It was shredded and they made it almost like new.

You would have to check to see if they do SS.


----------

